# Sons deer



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

My son (6 years old) shot this button today. Used my 44 and flat out dropped him in his tracks.

Very proud, as this was a very trying season. Last year he managed a doe ( crossbow), 9 point (youth gun), monster gobbler (youth turkey)...all at 5 years old. This fall we had plenty of does early season, but could just never get them close enough for his crossbow (atleast in shooting light). Youth season brought strep throat (no hunting). Monday he shot and nicked a small basket (buck fever). Only saw two on Monday (long day!)

Today wasn't much different! This was the only deer we saw, and it wasn't until 2pm. Made a great double lung shot.

This season taught him what hunting is all about... persistents and patience!

Good luck the rest of the season all!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow...thats really cool.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Good looking deer . Congrats to both of you!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations, Great story.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice. Special times right there. Congratulations to father and son.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

That's awesome! Very accomplished young man already in the outdoor world. Keep it up dad!


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Way to get involved! Memories like that last a lifetime. I love spending turkey season with my daughter.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Great picture too!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job father an son!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The lessons learned from this season will serve him well through the years. Congratulations to him and thankboth of you for sharing you experience.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Memories of a lifetime.
Congrats to the both of you.


----------

